# Horseshoes and clips.



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Some questions cause im curious
Ok so you know how horseshoes come with quarter clips or toe clips or possibly no clips.
What are the advantages and disadvantages of each clip, and if there are other types what are they?
Also what type of shoe do you use, road, plate, standard, bar; what is it made of ie, steel, aliminuim, rubber etc. and anyother features.
NOTE dont want this turning into a debate on wether shoes should be used or not, just want to know what kind you use if you do.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

bumping


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We use steel shoes with no clips on all of our using horses. I believe that the purpose of the clips is to keep the shoe more stationary on the foot during extreme sports that cause a lot of pressure and torque on the foot; i/e show jumping, and cross country. They are also often used on draft horse shoes simply because the horses weigh so much that their foot can literally work its way out of the shoe because of the friction and force applied when the horse puts its foot down and transfers weight onto it is more pressure than the nails themselves can withstand. Like when they put a foot down, the shoe becomes stationary from the contact with the ground but the hoof continues to have forward motion due to the weight and momentum.

I think. Someone may correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Actually, we just shod my Arab mare in a steel shoe with toe clips and the farrier said it was to help contain the hoof. She has seriously wonky feet that are badly underslung and we're not making any progress trying to straighten her up with barefoot trimming so he put a shoe with clips on to help contain her flares and encourage the hoof to grow straighter. Her quarters grow straight, but 3/4 of the way to her toe from her heel she starts flaring.

Now, I don't know if that's their INTENDED purpose, but that's why my mare has them. :lol: I know ZILCH about horse shoes.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I use standard steel with borium for traction on roads and in the mountains on both of my guys.


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

For heavy gymkhana, galloping, and precision drill team, my horse has aluminum rim shoes on the fronts with quarter clips, and steel rim shoes on his hinds with quarter clips. 

The reason I don't put steel on both front and back is simply for cost's sake. The hindquarters don't weigh as much as the front of the horse, and because aluminum is more lightweight, I opt for alum shoes on the fronts to decrease the weight on his hooves. Clips are there just for added stability during tight turns, frequent rides on pavement (parades), and galloping. Rim shoes also provide greater traction in dirt or sand arenas as the groove along the middle of the shoe where the nails are inserted help to grip the ground.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

So you think, for just general english riding, ie flat schooling, showing and some jumping no clips would be ok?


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

CessBee said:


> So you think, for just general english riding, ie flat schooling, showing and some jumping no clips would be ok?


 
Most certainly. As long as your horse doesn't have significant problems holding a shoe or flaring out, standard steel shoes should work fine. They'll be the cheapest and sturdiest shoe you can get.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Cool. The farrier I use has a whole lotta aluminium plates that dont have toe clips and therefore cant be used on racehorses anymore since the rule change over here, and my mare goes really well and sound in aluminium plates so I was just interested if they would be all right to use.  thanks guys


----------



## Kaioti (Dec 3, 2009)

smrobs is about right, they are most often used to keep a horse from torqueing a shoe off, which is why you see it alot in horses that perform more strenuous activities.

Also it is true that one can use "clips" to hold a foot together. I have heard of useing this on a horse that had fractured its coffin bone. If I remember correctly, this shoe had many clips pulled all the way around it, and it was fitted tight at the heel to immobilize expansion at the heel. This way the hoof wall acted like a cast. I do beleive that this foot also had a pad with packing so the sole wouldn't flex either. From what I understand it worked pretty well! 
As for my own, they are barefoot.
As for your horse, aluminum is fine, and you don't need clips unless your horse is loosing them alot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

